
An instant classic about learning ancient Greek - diodorus
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/comma-queen/an-instant-classic-about-learning-ancient-greek
======
jgwil2
Does anyone have recommendations for how best to approach learning Ancient
Greek? Would this book make a good starting point?

~~~
mveety
I’ve found this “First Greek Book” [1] to be a good starting resource. It gets
you through Xenophon’s Anabasis which is a great starting book.

1:
[https://daedalus.umkc.edu/FirstGreekBook/](https://daedalus.umkc.edu/FirstGreekBook/)

------
fernly
[https://www.amazon.com/Ingenious-Language-Nine-Reasons-
Greek...](https://www.amazon.com/Ingenious-Language-Nine-Reasons-
Greek/dp/1609455452/)

------
chadlavi
I recently read this book in English translation. It was a fun and informative
read, though frankly I don't know how much I really retained.

